# diablo 2 tcp/ip issue



## Perseus (Jan 4, 2007)

Greetings.

I am attempting to join a tcp/ip game of Diablo 2. I have a router. I believe I have to set up ports 4000, and 6112 - 6119 (according to the Blizzard website) with both TCP and UDP selected. Diablo 2 said my IP was xxx.xxx.x.100 (or 101) so that is what I used. I was also informed put a dot into the Block WAN Request Disable radio button.

I still cannot connect to my friends' server. I noticed that I cannot fill in the full name of the application in the Port Forwarding page of the router setup.

Any ideas? I have found a site with directions and followed them carefully and still nothing. (I am not an expert with routers so I don't know how much information I need/should reveal here).

Thanks!


----------



## Mario8672 (Jan 5, 2007)

I got this error when I connected DIRECTLY to the internet on my Windows PC too, after emailing/calling Blizzard many times, I just gave up and uninstalled it. (At least I made my money back from selling it )


----------



## Perseus (Jan 6, 2007)

My problem seems fixable; what did Blizzard tell you?


----------



## Mario8672 (Jan 8, 2007)

They told me things that insulted my intelligence ahhah lol, 
"did you see if the modem was plugged in"
"check if you're behind a firewall"
"allow certain ports be opened for Diablo II"    (I can't remember the #'s  
--------------
I tried them all, and Blizzard suggested I reformat the PC, but I decided to not go that far, just to play a game online. Try calling them, they seem to take a long time when you email.


----------



## niles (Feb 3, 2007)

hey guys i recently got the battle chest of diablo and ive been trying 2 install the osx native yet it gives me the message "warning, the following disk images failed to mount, Diablo_IIUinstaller no mountable file systems"
i love my mac(i have an emac on 10.3.9) but i honestly dont know that much on how 2 work it, i would just like to be able 2 play diablo without going into classic as the native installer says, which will also hopefully eliminate the choppyness of the game. any advice would be greatly apreciated.


----------

